# Smok Guardian E-pipe 3



## 6ghost9 (26/1/16)

Morning All. 

I did have a post in the new product watch section but vendors could not reply there. So I shall start a new one. Are any of the vendors planning on bringing this in?


----------



## Dirk (26/1/16)

Hi 6ghost9, The Vapery are bringing a few of these in, yes.. the order has been placed and paid for, and should be arriving in about a week or so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (27/1/16)

Dirk said:


> Hi 6ghost9, The Vapery are bringing a few of these in, yes.. the order has been placed and paid for, and should be arriving in about a week or so



ooooooooooooo You legend you! You have any idea on pricing yet? Need to know if I must start auctioning off kidneys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dirk (27/1/16)

Hahah.... no problem 

Hard to say, but anywhere from around R1500-R2000 odd


----------

